# An alle die in der IT  Branche  arbeiten



## HordyH (2. Februar 2015)

Ich will mich beruflich umorientieren und spiele mit dem Gedanken eine zweite Ausbildung  zum IT Systemelektroniker o.ä zu beginnen. Momentan arbeite  ich als Kfz-mechaniker, mein Schwerpunkt liegt aber im Bereich Fzg. Diagnosen da ist man, wie ihr evtl. Wisst ziemlich tief drin, im Thema  Elektronik und da ich mein Hobby  zum  Beruf  machen möchte, beschäftige ich mit dem gedanken.

Jetzt würde ich gern von euch mal hören wie ihr zu dem Beruf gekommen seid  und ob ihr evtl. auch umgeschult bzw. Neu gelernt habt.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (2. Februar 2015)

Pcs und technik haben mich schon seit meinen 11. Lebensjahr interessiert. Habe dan mit 15 eine Lehre zum IT-techniker gemacht und arbeite jetzt in einen Telekommunikationsunternehmen als Netzwerktechniker . Nebenbei bin ich im2. Studienjahr an der FH.

mit 11 habe ich meinen 1. PC auseinandergenommen und seit dem ist es um mich geschehen mit der Technik


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich gern von euch mal hören wie ihr zu dem Beruf gekommen seid  und ob ihr evtl. auch umgeschult bzw. Neu gelernt habt.


Fachinformatiker Systemintegration - war schon immer der "Depp" der die geschrotteten PCs reanimieren durfte, mein Dad hat ne Zeit lang die IT in mehreren Niederlassungen eines deutschlandweit bekannten Unternehmens unter seinen Fittichen gehabt und so kams dann so .

Denk aber dran, dass IT mehr ist als nur mal das Diagnosegerät anstöpseln und nen paar Kabel zu flicken oder einen Sensor zu tauschen . Es ist je nach dem in welcher Branche du landest (ich bin im medizinischen Bereich (Krankenhaus)) zu 3/4 logisches Denken, Dokumentieren (!) und schnelles Reagieren auf sich ändernde Umstände.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn du dich für Elektronik interessiert solltest du dir auch in die Richtung was suchen und von PCs, also "IT Branche", die Finger lassen.  Das hat nämlich in der Regel 0 mit Elektronik sondern mehr mit zusammen stecken von Fertigteilen und Software zu tun.


----------



## HordyH (2. Februar 2015)

@nfsgame... diagnose gerät anstecken und kabelflicken sind ca 2% meiner Arbeit, das logische denken und so gehört mehr dazu als du evtl denkst, der tester sagt dir in den seltensten Fällen welches bauteil defekt ist


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (2. Februar 2015)

stimme nfsgame zu: war jahrelang auch nur trockene Theorie angefangen von subnetting/Supernetting, netzwerktopologien stundenlange laborarbeiten usw ..... war teilweise gar kein spaß dahinter


----------



## Kotor (2. Februar 2015)

Hi,

Software-Test  !
Tester werden immer gebraucht.

kotor


----------



## Atothedrian (2. Februar 2015)

Moin,

bin gelernter FiSi und arbeite als Sysadmin, heißt Server Windows/Linux, Netzwerk, BSI Grundschutz. Nebenbei studieren ich jetzt in Hagen Informatik. Aus meiner Ausbildung heraus kann ich dir vom Systemelektroniker eigentlich eher abraten. Was ich so mitbekommen habe werden die wenig gesucht und oft eher in die Ecke Elektroniker geschoben als in den Bereich iT. 

Wenn du gerne Diagnostizierst kann ich wie mein Vorredner nur zum Software Tester raten  Beispielsweise ne Ausbildung /Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung (FiAE) und dann zum Softwaretexter zertifizieren lassen. Da gibt verschiedene Wege. In Zeiten von Wartungsverträgen und Austausch von 4h wird meist selbst keine Hand an die Elektronik gelegt sondern der Herstellersupport kontaktiert. Mein alter Betreib hat noch na den Desktop PCs rumgespielt aber auch die wurden nach und nach durch Thin Clients mit virtuellen Maschinen ausgetauscht, also stirbt das eher aus. 
Ansonsten: Studium Technische Informatik. Da hast du Elektronik und IT vereint und anschließen ein super Berufsfeld.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (3. Februar 2015)

ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch in De heißt aber bei uns in AT gibts den Kurs IT/CP .. beinhaltet Windows serverkonfig(Active directory, Gruppenrichtlinien, DNS,DDNS, DHCP, Routing und noch vieles mehr) auch Linux konfig wird beinhaltet ... da bekommst schonmal die BASICs in für nen IT admin 

lg


----------



## HordyH (3. Februar 2015)

Vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auch vor einigen Jahren IT-Systemelektroniker gemacht. Es ist eine Mischung aus Elektroniker/Elektriker und Fachinformatiker... irgendwo dazwischen liegt wohl die Wahrheit.

Nun sollte man meinen, dass diese IT-Systemelektroniker nen Haufen Ahnung von Hardware und solchen Zeugs haben... Ich sag es mal so: Es kommt immer drauf an wo man seine Ausbildung anfängt. Ich habe Leute in Berufsschule gesehen, dass waren die typischen "Kabelaffen" und haben den ganzen Tag nur Kabel innen/außen verlegt. Diese hatten meistens keinen blassen Schimmer über Betriebssystem und Netzwerken in Unternehmen. Dann gab es solche die haben in so einer typischen PC-Bude angefangen, den ganzen Tag Rechner von privaten Leuten zusammenbauen und installieren. 

Ich selbst kenn mich nur "grob" mit Grafikkarten und CPU´s aus... ich weiß wie es funktioniert... aber Einzelheiten da wird es für mich Schwierig. Vorallem im privatem Bereich. Bei Server-Hardware bin dafür aber ziemlich auf dem Damm.

Aber wenn du ganz viel Glück hast, kommt man in ein Unternehmen, dass dich vielseitig ausbildet. In der Regel wurden man dann in die Richtung Netzwerktechniker oder Netzwerkadministrator ausgebildet. Das bedeutet viel Subnetting und Routing... irgendwann dann ein Cisco-Zertifikat. Nebenbei bekommt man dann auch was von Windows und Linux mit... und schon ist man ein gemachter Mann.

Ich selbst habe nach meiner Ausbildung 2 Jahre lang gearbeitet und habe mich in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen um die Hardware gekümmert. Viel auf und abbauen. Kupfer- und Glasfasernetz ausgebaut. 19"-Racks aufgebaut und Sever reingebastelt... Kabel verlegt... solche Sachen halt. Mit Software hatte ich da wenig zu tun. Später dann habe ich meinen MCSA mit MCSE gemacht und mir nen bisschen Linux angeeignet und arbeite jetzt in einer anderen Firma als Admin. Dort mache ich wiederum ALLES... von Server einbauen, über CAT6 Kabel verlegen bis hin zu Server aufsetzen/installieren... alles dabei. 

Die Arbeit kann Spaß machen... aber wenn du in ein Unternehmen kommst wo alles drunter und drüber geht... ich sag es mal so: dann ist der Burnout-Faktor sehr hoch. Vorallem wenn man früh am Morgen sich an seinen Platz setzt und merkt das ein komplettes VmWare-HA-Cluster abgeschmirt ist, weil HP es vergeigt hat jemanden zu informieren, dass es probleme mit Firmware gibt... da bekommt man PULS.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Die Arbeit kann Spaß machen... aber wenn du in ein Unternehmen kommst wo alles drunter und drüber geht... ich sag es mal so: dann ist der Burnout-Faktor sehr hoch. Vorallem wenn man früh am Morgen sich an seinen Platz setzt und merkt das ein komplettes VmWare-HA-Cluster abgeschmirt ist, weil HP es vergeigt hat jemanden zu informieren, dass es probleme mit Firmware gibt... da bekommt man PULS.



Z.B. wenn man von HP redundanten Controller einkauft und einer abschmiert und der andere sagt "wie du bist weg?! ne allein hab ich auch kein Bock!" und mit die Gretche macht. Danke HP!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Februar 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Z.B. wenn man von HP redundanten Controller einkauft und einer abschmiert und der andere sagt "wie du bist weg?! ne allein hab ich auch kein Bock!" und mit die Gretche macht. Danke HP!



Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass ich von HP im Enterprise-Bereich überzeugt bin. Die meisten Produkte sind einfach Top. Aber solche wichtigen Dinge, wie einfach mal eine öffentliche Mitteilung mit Informationen zu Fehlern herausgeben... ist einfach nicht drin. Der Nutzer soll am liebsten dumm sterben.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich gelernter IT-Systemkaufmann.....habe aber noch nie etwas verkauft, und noch nie als Kaufmann gearbeitet.
Das war nur der Deckmantel, damit ich im öffentlichen Dienst Ausbildung machen konnte.
Nach der Ausbildung war ich ein halbes Jahr Arbeitslos, und hab mir dann vom Amt den MCSE bezahlen lassen......6 Wochen später fand ich meine jetzige Anstellung, wieder in einer öffentlichen Verwaltung als System und Netzwerkadministrator.
Da ich hier schon seit fast 7 jahren verweile, kann ich aber nichts zur momentanen Arbeitsmarktsituation sagen.....meine damaligen Erfahrungen waren:
Mit guten Zeugnissen 60 Bewerbungen geschrieben, von über 30 nichts mehr gehört, 25 Absagen, 5 Vorstellungsgespräche mit dem Ergebnis "Sie scheinen im Fachwissen keine Defizite zu haben, leider fehlt ihnen die Berufserfahrung......" (tja, woher soll die wohl kommen)
Nach meinem MCSE 3 Bewerbungen geschrieben, und 2 Zusagen bekommen.
Aber ich will dir das gar nicht madig machen, durch Fachkräftemangel kann das jetzt ganz anders sein. Achja und im Westen+Süden gibts mehr Geld als im Osten.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (3. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Achja und im Westen+Süden gibts mehr Geld als im Osten.



Kann ich bestätigen. Brandenburg und Mecklenburg sieht es ganz schlecht aus. In Sachsen am schlimmsten tief im Osten Richtung Grenze... Dreieck Dresden-Chemnitz-Leipzig ist gerade so akzeptabel.... mit viel betteln.

Das Problem aber generell auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ist: Das jedes Unternehmen eine studierte eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit zich Jahren Berufserfahrung haben möchte und am besten noch Expertenkenntnisse in fünf verschiedenen Programmiersprachen. Ich selbst kann nicht mal eine richtig...


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Ost und West ist da echt grundverschieden.
Ich bin mit meiner Eingruppierung zufrieden, mein Bruder macht das Gleiche wie ich, und ist 2 Gruppen niedriger eingestuft....naja aber was soll er machen.
Ein Kumpel ist vor 2 Jahren nach Frankfurt gegangen, verdient da echt gutes Geld.....aber nicht nur das, vor einem Jahr kam der Chef zu ihm und meinte er solle noch Aufgabe XY mit übernehmen.
Darauf er "Das steht nicht in meinem Arbeitsvertrag, wenn sie wollen das ich das mache, muss es in den Vertrag und ich will mehr Geld...." Ergebnis: Er bekommt mehr Geld.
Wenn du das hier bringst ist die Reaktion der Chefetage folgende: "WIE MEHR GELD????? UND TSCHÜSS --> Mr. Vorlaut!"


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber ich will dir das gar nicht madig machen, durch Fachkräftemangel kann das jetzt ganz anders sein. Achja und im Westen+Süden gibts mehr Geld als im Osten.



Der Illusion sollte man sich nicht hingeben. Einen Fachkräftemangel gibt es nicht. Da hat die Lobby bei der Politik ordentlich gearbeitet. Wenn es einen gäbe würde man nicht Stellenangebote als Admin mit 2k Brutto bekommen.

Bin auch im ÖD gelandet, man wird nicht reich aber die Eingruppierung ist klar geregelt. (wobei ich mich dennoch manchmal wundern warum manche Gruppe X haben)
Kollegen in der Wirtschaft verdienen mal gut 1k mehr Brutto. Dank Tarifvertrag haben die auch n Stufenaufstieg nach Zeit. Man muss sich den Betrieb vorher genau angucken bei dem man arbeitet bzw. ne Ausbildung macht. Seiten wie Knununu.de oder ähnlich sind zwar keine absolut sichere Quellen können aber gute Hinweise über die Arbeit, Ausbildung und das Arbeitsklima geben.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Der Illusion sollte man sich nicht hingeben. Einen Fachkräftemangel gibt es nicht. Da hat die Lobby bei der Politik ordentlich gearbeitet. Wenn es einen gäbe würde man nicht Stellenangebote als *Admin mit 2k Brutto bekommen.*
> 
> Bin auch im ÖD gelandet, man wird nicht reich aber die Eingruppierung ist klar geregelt. (wobei ich mich dennoch manchmal wundern warum manche Gruppe X haben)
> Kollegen in der Wirtschaft verdienen mal gut 1k mehr Brutto. Dank Tarifvertrag haben die auch n Stufenaufstieg nach Zeit. Man muss sich den Betrieb vorher genau angucken bei dem man arbeitet bzw. ne Ausbildung macht. Seiten wie Knununu.de oder ähnlich sind zwar keine absolut sichere Quellen können aber gute Hinweise über die Arbeit, Ausbildung und das Arbeitsklima geben.



Uns wurde während der MCSE-Schulung, ein Angebot einer Zeitarbeitsfirma unterbreitet --> "Machen sie sich keine Sorgen, bei uns geht Keiner für 5,50€ arbeiten. Hier gibt es nämlich 6,42€!" (Angaben in Brutto)
2k Brutto für nen Admin ist natürlich ebenfalls viel zu wenig.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2015)

Es ist teilweise nur traurig. Wenn ich meiner Firma nur das Geld wert bin kann ich mir die weitere Arbeit und ggf. die Arbeitstitel lebhaft vorstellen. :/ Man darf einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass man eine IT Ausbildung hat und dann im Grunde keine Job Probleme mehr  Man hat die gleichen Probleme wie in allen anderen Branchen auch.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Also scheint sich zusammengefasst, die letzten 7 jahre am Arbeitsmarkt (leider) nichts geändert zu haben.


----------



## HordyH (3. Februar 2015)

Hey...ihr lasst grad meine traumblase platzen...


----------



## Kinguin (3. Februar 2015)

Zukunftsaussichten sind immer so eine Sache, wer weiß schon wie der Markt ist in paar Jahren ?
Auf der sicheren Seite ist man fast nie, ich studiere zwar noch, aber hatte schon 2-3 Praktika in dem Bereich, und habe mich dann immer mit langjährigen Arbeitern unterhalten
Im Grunde genommen, soll man das nehmen, was einem Spaß macht und was man auch gut kann, den wenn man gut ist und sich engagiert, kriegt man auch eine Stelle, so die Leute dort 
Wichtig ist dabei aber auch flexibel sein und ständiges Weiterbilden ,das verlangen viele Arbeitgeber in dieser Branche 
Ja jetzt könnte man sagen : Ja und ? Bringt einem doch nix, wenn man eh keine Stelle bekommt
Das mag sein, und dem gebe ich durchaus recht ,ist aber halt grundsätzlich eine schwierige Sache 

Was auch nochmal erschweren hinzukommt,die meisten Firmen wollen anscheinend oft Leute mit viel Berufserfahrung - bestätigen kann ich das nicht, bin halt noch im Studium, nur kenne ich halt Leute, die in der IT Branche arbeiten, und sich darüber beschweren
Da kann es durchaus schon mal passieren, dass junge Menschen manchmal einfach keine Stelle bekommen, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ihnen die Erfahrung fehlt, obwohl sie recht gut abgeschnitten haben


----------



## worco (3. Februar 2015)

Zukunftsaussichten für Software tester...Ich weiß nicht wie das in KMU's ist, aber bei uns machen das alles remote Leute in Low-Cost-Countries.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2015)

Ja das mit der Berufserfahrung ist so ein Problem bzw. generell die Stellenbeschreibungen. Man muss sich spezialisieren, ließt man dann ne Ausschreibung in der man langjährige Erfahrung n VMWare,Citrix und am besten noch Hypes V hat, Expertenkenntnisse in Storagetechnologiene, CCNP Zertifiziert und bitte noch auf dem Terminal geboren und aufgewachsen , dann bei Windows über den Tellerand geguckt hat. Da wird natürlich nicht. Als Student sollte man sich dann aber später nicht mit einem "Praktikum" abspeisen lassen. 
Es wird oft nicht mehr eingearbeitet sondern gesagt "Warum kannst Dadas nach 2 Tagen noch nicht?". Es ist nicht leicht aber es gibt auch nicht nur schwarze Schafe!
Gibt auch viele gute Firmen, das soll jetzt nicht den Eindruck erwecken IT sei ein grauenhafter Markt. Mir macht meine Arbeit viel Spaß.

Ich hab schon öfter teure (!) Software gesehen wo ich das Gefühl hatte die haben gar kein QS mit Testern....da sollte mehr Firmen anständig geschulte Kräfte einsetzten und ausbilden.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Februar 2015)

Was aufjedenfall langwierig Zukunft hat... ist die Zertifizierung von Unternehmen. Gibt es fast in Jeder Branche. So auch in der IT... immer mehr lassen sich nach ISO oder ITIL zertifizieren. Wenn man sich in diese Richtung spezialisiert oder sogar in die Umsetzung der Projekte mit hinein geht.... wird man denke ich immer wieder gut bezahlte Jobs finden.

Aber eines ist Fakt: Der Markt der IT-Dienstleistungen ist Hart umkämpft.


----------



## HordyH (4. Februar 2015)

Ich werd mich demnächst mal ausgibig über fort -, Weiterbildung und umschulung informieren...


----------

